# Going back to visit the old cadet unit as a Reg NCM, things to say?



## Sparkplugs (2 Sep 2008)

Hey all...  I'm a Pte in the Reg force, working in Trenton as an AVN tech.  I'm going home on my LTA in a couple of weeks, and I mentioned to the CO of my old Sqn that I was coming for a visit, and she was pretty happy to have me come in and speak to the cadets.  I wasn't a cadet, but I volunteered with the Sqn for a few years, teaching some of the leadership and survival courses.

So, my question is this:  As a fairly new Pte, what kinds of things should I be talking about?  I know all the stuff I'm not allowed to talk about, OPSEC-related stuff etc...  I know they want to hear a little about what it's like to be a female working in a male-dominated trade, and how basic training was, etc.... (I guess the Sqn is mostly females, so they're curious about making it as a female in the CF)  I just want to have some stuff to tell them in case the Q & A session is met by stares of silence, hahaha!  I've been working on the Hercs for awhile, which might be interesting to an air cadet Sqn, so I'll use some of that.

Can I bring in pictures from work?  Nothing secret, of course, but random Herc stuff, the base, etc.  And who would I talk to about getting maybe some air force stickers, CF wristbands, etc?  I'd like to bring something to hand out, anyway, and I'll just go to the Canex and pick some up, but I know there are some promotional things, but I don't know who I'd talk to about them.  The PAFO maybe?

Anyway, I hope I've given enough info, thanks for any help you can give me. 

Cheers!

(edited for spelling, grr)


----------



## dangerboy (2 Sep 2008)

Try talking to a recruiting centre they could probably give you the latest info about joining up, maybe some handouts that sort of stuff.


----------



## aesop081 (2 Sep 2008)

Sparkplugs said:
			
		

> As a fairly new Pte, what kinds of things should I be talking about?



Just like any PAFO will tell you, stick to what you do, dont comment on what you dont know and dont discuss government policy.



> Can I bring in pictures from work?



Sure, but just as a warning, photography on base is prohibited without the express permission of the wing commander. Know what i mean ?

  





> And who would I talk to about getting maybe some air force stickers, CF wristbands, etc?



Your SCWO or CO's secretary will have all of that as part of the OP CONNECTION stuff.


----------



## Sparkplugs (2 Sep 2008)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> Try talking to a recruiting centre they could probably give you the latest info about joining up, maybe some handouts that sort of stuff.



Oh my goodness, I'm not going to try and recruit the kids, hahaha, just an info session about what stuff they might be able to look at in the future, and how it's not all Full Metal Jacket, haha.


----------



## BC Old Guy (2 Sep 2008)

Most times the local CFRC/Det have promotional items they will share if you ask.  Try the Kingston Det, or if your hometown is close to another CFRC/Det, talk to them.  There was a  hiccup in getting new promo items this summer, but there may be something from previous campaigns (a lot of recruiters are packrats)

My experience is that the Cadets want to hear your story, in your words.  Talk about your training, what you found interesting, and what you found challenging.

Enjoy the opportunity.


----------



## Sparkplugs (2 Sep 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Just like any PAFO will tell you, stick to what you do, dont comment on what you dont know and dont discuss government policy.
> 
> Sure, but just as a warning, photography on base is prohibited without the express permission of the wing commander. Know what i mean ?
> 
> ...



That's what I figured, as far as the OPSEC stuff.  I'm not in on a lot of stuff anyway, being still very new, but I can talk about the Herc a bit, and what being an AVN is all about.  And Maple Flag in Cold Lake, hahaha.

There are a ton of pictures from Trenton on the airforce.gc.ca website I was thinking of using, because the image techs get far better opportunities than I do for taking good pictures anyway, is there anyone I need to ask about those, or because they're public, am I okay to bring them in on a slideshow or something?

Thank you for the OP CONNECTION stuff, I'll be sure to look into it.

Thanks a bunch.  =)


----------



## Sparkplugs (2 Sep 2008)

BC Old Guy said:
			
		

> Most times the local CFRC/Det have promotional items they will share if you ask.  Try the Kingston Det, or if your hometown is close to another CFRC/Det, talk to them.  There was a  hiccup in getting new promo items this summer, but there may be something from previous campaigns (a lot of recruiters are packrats)
> 
> My experience is that the Cadets want to hear your story, in your words.  Talk about your training, what you found interesting, and what you found challenging.
> 
> Enjoy the opportunity.



Thank you for the info, I'll be driving to Ottawa to catch my plane anyway, so I can always stop in Kingston on my way through, I'll have to call them up and see what they've got handy.  I know the cadets here over the summer loved the wristbands and stickers anyway.

Thank you, I'll keep all of this in mind.


----------



## aesop081 (2 Sep 2008)

Sparkplugs said:
			
		

> but I can talk about the Herc a bit, and what being an AVN is all about.  And Maple Flag in Cold Lake, hahaha.



Absolutely



> is there anyone I need to ask about those, or because they're public, am I okay to bring them in on a slideshow or something?



You will be good with those for sure. I just wanted to warn you in case you were thinking of using your own. I have seen people post pictures of inside the RA and then get in shit because they broke the rules.


----------



## Sparkplugs (2 Sep 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Absolutely
> 
> You will be good with those for sure. I just wanted to warn you in case you were thinking of using your own. I have seen people ppst pictures of inside the RA and then get in shit becaise they broke the rules.



I've seen a few people get in trouble for Facebook pictures of them at work, etc, so I'm careful about that stuff for sure.  I do have a few nice pictures of Hercs and Antonovs taking off that were taken well outside the fence though, so I might bring those in.

Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## gwp (2 Sep 2008)

Sparkplugs said:
			
		

> what kinds of things should I be talking about?



Keep it simple and talk about your own experiences. 



> I know they want to hear a little about what it's like to be a female working in a male-dominated trade, and how basic training was, etc.... (I guess the Sqn is mostly females, so they're curious about making it as a female in the CF)  I just want to have some stuff to tell them in case the Q & A session is met my stares of silence, hahaha!  I've been working on the Hercs for awhile, which might be interesting to an air cadet Sqn, so I'll use some of that


All good stuff



> Can I bring in pictures from work?


Yes.  All the better if you are in them doing cool stuff. Unless there is a compelling reason otherwise. 



> who would I talk to about getting maybe some air force stickers, CF wristbands, etc?


Your nearest PAO should have this type of stuff or the nearest CFRC.  The air force has some really cool model airplanes that snap together.  Other items are tattoos and the ever popular key chain carbiniers and of course dog tags - which may only be available with CF markings.  



> Anyway, I hope I've given enough info, thanks for any help you can give me. Cheers



Be aware that the cadet program is not a recruiting device for the CF.  No need stirring up parents unnecessarily.  With out sounding pedantic the third aspect of the aim of the program is "stimulate the interest of youth in the sea, land, and air ACTIVITIES of the CF"  That does not necessarily mean enroll.  No matter what their chosen vocation is later in life they will be better prepared because of their cadet experience. Advising them to stay in school and get as much education as possible is a good thing. 

As members of the cadet program they represent less than 3% of the teenaged population.  It isn't that their non-cadet friends couldn't do what they are doing ... what is important is that they are doing it and that makes them special amongst their peers.  To the new cadets who just enrolled.  Stick with the program it gets better the longer you are in ... but you know that. 

Good Luck ... have fun


----------



## aesop081 (2 Sep 2008)

gwp



> Yes.  All the better if you are in them doing cool stuff.



See my comments above. She works inside the RA and photography there is prohibited unless she has express permission from the WCOMD. If she brings in pictures of her working, shes just incriminating herself.


----------



## Sparkplugs (2 Sep 2008)

gwp said:
			
		

> All good stuff
> 
> Yes.  All the better if you are in them doing cool stuff.
> 
> ...



I know I'm not a recruiter, hence why I stated that in a previous reply to this topic.  I was asked to come and speak, I won't be bringing enrollment forms with me, that's not my job!   The souvenir thing is just because I know when I was young, (okay, even now) I loved getting pens and stickers and stuff.  

I've also already responded to the pictures thing.  I won't be using any that aren't publicly available online, or taken from "outside the fence."  There are rules and regs and common sense about the stuff I can and can't bring in, and I plan to follow those.  No need to be up on charge because I brought in stuff I wasn't supposed to, to a cadet unit.


----------



## aesop081 (2 Sep 2008)

Sparkplugs said:
			
		

> I've also already responded to the pictures thing.



Sorry, that was directed a "gwp" not you.


----------



## Sparkplugs (2 Sep 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Sorry, that was directed a "gwp" not you.



For sure, no worries.  I was responding to gwp as well, not you, hehe.  

Cheers.


----------



## aesop081 (2 Sep 2008)

Your unit should have a stock of AF sticker roundelles, wrist bands, key chains, small snap-links, fact sheets on the Herc and other nicknacks. Most units were given this stuff to give out for occasions such as yours for OP CONNECTION.

At my Sqn, this stuff is held by the CO's secretary but i have seen SCWOs hold on to it. I have done several of the same type of thing you are doing. Its always a hit.


----------



## Sparkplugs (2 Sep 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Your unit should have a stock of AF sticker roundelles, wrist bands, key chains, small snap-links, fact sheets on the Herc and other nicknacks. Most units were given this stuff to give out for occasions such as yours for OP CONNECTION.
> 
> At my Sqn, this stuff is held by the CO's secretary but i have seen SCWOs hold on to it. I have done several of the same type of thing you are doing. Its always a hit.



I do remember seeing the little postcard-sized fact sheets kicking around somewhere, so there must be some other stuff somewhere, I'll be poking around next shift, haha.  Besides, if I remember being a kid correctly, lots of times the free stuff was way cooler than the chick in camo who came to talk to us... At least it made an impact, haha.  

I'm a little shy to do this, being a new Pte, I still feel pretty unqualified to speak to cadets, but there are only myself and two others from my hometown who've been in the CF, at least since the last WW.  One of them is a RAdm, and he doesn't get into town often, haha, myself, and a brand-new SigOp.  I'm hoping the cadets will be happy enough with "tales from basic training" and Herc stories.


----------



## aesop081 (2 Sep 2008)

Sparkplugs said:
			
		

> I still feel pretty unqualified to speak to cadets,



Beleive me, you are plenty qualified to speak about what you do now in the CF and what you have done up to this point. If you stick to what YOU do, you cant go wrong. Its when you stray outside of that , that you get yourself in trouble.

You fix a big airplane, thats alot of cool in itself. You know about basic, you know what CFSATE was like and you now have a bit of an idea what operational life is.

You will do fine.


----------



## Sparkplugs (2 Sep 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Beleive me, you are plenty qualified to speak about what you do now in the CF and what you have done up to this point. If you stick to what YOU do, you cant go wrong. Its when you stray outside of that , that you get yourself in trouble.
> 
> You fix a big airplane, thats alot of cool in itself. You know about basic, you know what CFSATE was like and you now have a bit of an idea what operational life is.
> 
> You will do fine.



Thanks for the props, that definitely helps.  The airplane IS pretty cool... I thought I was going to hate it, but I ended up loving the big ol' flying dump truck, so I'm sure i can talk their little ears off about that, haha.  And basic, yes, there were lots of fun times there, too.  

I've heard some pretty bad horror stories about people not staying in their own lane, so I'm definitely being careful about what's said.  That said, it shouldn't be too difficult, there's lots to talk about that isn't OPSEC'd away.

Cheers.


----------



## aesop081 (2 Sep 2008)

If i makes you feel better, i rehearsed what i was going to say to an elementary school for over 2 days once..........and i've done this lots.


----------



## gwp (2 Sep 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> You will do fine.


And, the cadets will luv you.   Avoid milspeak .. keep it simple ... just like talking to grandma so she understands what you do.


----------



## Sparkplugs (2 Sep 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> If i makes you feel better, i rehearsed what i was going to say to an elementary school for over 2 days once..........and i've done this lots.



Hehehehe, I've been making notes all night.  I'm more worried that every 12 year old in the gym will be taller than me!   ;D  It should go fine, I'm sure, just pre-"speech" jitters.


----------



## Sparkplugs (2 Sep 2008)

gwp said:
			
		

> And, the cadets will luv you.   Avoid milspeak .. keep it simple ... just like talking to grandma so she understands what you do.



What, none of the old, "So one day I was doing an A+B on the PRI-SAR and this MOCC van comes rolling out to tell me we needed a PRI and a CON 10 before it could launch..."?

Hahaha, I don't think I could even do it.  There are so many acronyms I still don't know, it boggles my mind!

If I can explain it to my grandma, I can explain it to some cadets who actually have an interest in aircraft!  =D


----------



## medaid (2 Sep 2008)

Just make sure that you don't tell and of the CDTS anything that is CLASS, and that everything you say is within the DAOD,QR&O, CATO guidelines. Tell them that the CCM is a worthy cause and that one day they too should visit their own CFRC/D ASAP so that they can become OMMD of the CF. ;D

Understand that phrases such as STFU, SU, WTF, WTFF, and other such language is contra to CHAP. Make sure that you represent yourself well so that your CoC would not come down with a SF over what you've said.

Remember, IAWSWOP.


----------



## Sparkplugs (2 Sep 2008)

MedTech said:
			
		

> Just make sure that you don't tell and of the CDTS anything that is CLASS, and that everything you say is within the DAOD,QR&O, CATO guidelines. Tell them that the CCM is a worthy cause and that one day they too should visit their own CFRC/D ASAP so that they can become OMMD of the CF. ;D
> 
> Understand that phrases such as STFU, SU, WTF, WTFF, and other such language is contra to CHAP. Make sure that you represent yourself well so that your CoC would not come down with a SF over what you've said.
> 
> Remember, IAWSWOP.



*snort*  I'm sure that would go over really well!   ;D  I'll stick to fixing Hercs, hahahaha.


----------



## medaid (2 Sep 2008)

;D


----------



## catalyst (2 Sep 2008)

Good luck!

First hand accounts of working in the CF are always awesome for the cadets as (at least in my neck fo the woods, far from a CFB) we don't get much of that out here. 

The more pictures (within the guidelines, of course) the better - not all cadets are/can sit through auditory presnetations, some like pictures so they can visualize what youre saying. 

Thanks for helping out the CCO


----------



## rwgill (2 Sep 2008)

Sparkplugs,

Try to get a souvenir from Trenton or the AirForce to give to the Sqn.  If you can wing it, an autographed poster from the SkyHawks, a replica Sqn banner, that sort of thing.  It could be placed in a place of honour at the Sqn (trophy case) to remember your visit.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (2 Sep 2008)

Sparkplugs,  there have been many good suggestions on what you should (and should not) include in your presentation.  However, as it seems that you are putting much serious thought into this, you should be recognized for the professional image that you (hopefully) will leave these cadets.  If the CO of the cadet squadron is on the ball, she should send a letter in appreciation to your current CO.  As a gentle reminder, you should have the proper military mailing address and name of your CO ready to give to the cadet CO.  You do not have to ask that a letter be sent, you just remark that "if you're planning on sending a letter of appreciation to my commanding officer, here's his name and address".  Even this early in your career, 'attaboys' can make a difference.


----------



## Sparkplugs (2 Sep 2008)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Sparkplugs,  there have been many good suggestions on what you should (and should not) include in your presentation.  However, as it seems that you are putting much serious thought into this, you should be recognized for the professional image that you (hopefully) will leave these cadets.  If the CO of the cadet squadron is on the ball, she should send a letter in appreciation to your current CO.  As a gentle reminder, you should have the proper military mailing address and name of your CO ready to give to the cadet CO.  You do not have to ask that a letter be sent, you just remark that "if you're planning on sending a letter of appreciation to my commanding officer, here's his name and address".  Even this early in your career, 'attaboys' can make a difference.




Oooh, I forgot all about that.  Thank you, I will mention it.  I'm a good friend of the CO, so I can't see it being an issue to bring up, I'm sure she'd be more than happy.  We're both pretty excited for the presentation/speech/Q&A, and so are the cadets.  

Thank you!


----------



## Sparkplugs (2 Sep 2008)

rwgill said:
			
		

> Sparkplugs,
> 
> Try to get a souvenir from Trenton or the AirForce to give to the Sqn.  If you can wing it, an autographed poster from the SkyHawks, a replica Sqn banner, that sort of thing.  It could be placed in a place of honour at the Sqn (trophy case) to remember your visit.



That's a good plan too, I'll see about talking to the SCWO about that when I ask where I can get some stickers/wristbands etc.

Thank you!


----------



## Sparkplugs (2 Sep 2008)

Catalyst said:
			
		

> Good luck!
> 
> First hand accounts of working in the CF are always awesome for the cadets as (at least in my neck fo the woods, far from a CFB) we don't get much of that out here.
> 
> ...



Hey, I loved volunteering, so it should be just as much fun going back as a Reg member.  It is a Sqn far, far away from a base.  I think the closest would be Winnipeg, or Borden, and they're both around the 12-hour drive range.  I'll be bringing back a shoulder flash from the Sqn to put in the Air Force Museum here, the last time I was there i noticed my old Sqn was one of the only ones missing, so I thought I'd fix that up!  

The pictures might be an issue, they don't have a computer or a projector, so I might just bring some copies of the base newspaper/air force newspaper for later on.  I'll try and keep my talking to a minimum, but it shouldn't be too bad.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## rwgill (3 Sep 2008)

Sparkplugs said:
			
		

> The pictures might be an issue, they don't have a computer or a projector, so I might just bring some copies of the base newspaper/air force newspaper for later on.  I'll try and keep my talking to a minimum, but it shouldn't be too bad.


Most, if not all, cadet units have a TV and DVD player.  Many of the DVD players out there can read JPG format pictures.  Burn your photos onto CD and the DVD player may read them.  You may have a DVD player that can do it, many of the $40 players do it.  Just remember to name alphabetically in the order that you wish to view them.


----------



## Burrows (3 Sep 2008)

Funny,  gwp.  I thought one of the primary foci of the CCM was to foster an interest in the different elements of the CF.


----------



## rwgill (3 Sep 2008)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> Funny,  gwp.  I thought one of the primary foci of the CCM was to foster an interest in the different elements of the CF.


CATO 11-03 will give you clarification


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Sep 2008)

As a former Air Cadet myself, and at the risk of sounding like a crotchety old fart, I don't think there's anything wrong with telling the Cadets how some of the things you learned there helped you (and likely continue to help you) at this point in your career.

If you can, don't forget to remind them being able to follow orders, staying organized and being good, informed citizens are all good things to be even if they DON'T end up in the part- or full-time mlitary.

Sounds like you'll do a first rate job, considering how seriously you're taking it - please let us know how it goes.


----------



## Sparkplugs (3 Sep 2008)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> As a former Air Cadet myself, and at the risk of sounding like a crotchety old fart, I don't think there's anything wrong with telling the Cadets how some of the things you learned there helped you (and likely continue to help you) at this point in your career.
> 
> If you can, don't forget to remind them being able to follow orders, staying organized and being good, informed citizens are all good things to be even if they DON'T end up in the part- or full-time mlitary.
> 
> Sounds like you'll do a first rate job, considering how seriously you're taking it - please let us know how it goes.



The only problem with that is that I wasn't an air cadet, I was a CI with the Sqn, hehe.  But I do know a few guys of rank way higher than mine, who were ex-cadets, and are doing very well for themselves, and I'll be sure to mention them as well.

I will be sure to let you know how it goes when I get back.  Thanks for all the advice, everyone, it's very much appreciated.


----------



## Acer Syrup (3 Sep 2008)

I wish there were more people interested in coming. Even if you just step inside the door, wave your hand and say Hi. There is some recent talk about NCM's being able to intergrate into the CCM easier. i.e. at CSTC and RCSU and maybe....... LHQ. But thats just me blabbering.

BZ


----------



## Burrows (4 Sep 2008)

Read the CATO - http://cadets.ca/_docs/cato-oaic/1103_b.pdf

Looks like exactly what is going on here.  Nobody is trying to press gang cadets, stimulating their interest is right up the alley of the CCM.  Personally,  I find activities to be the perfect word.


----------



## daftandbarmy (4 Sep 2008)

When I was a cadet (while the earth was cooling) we had an Airborne guy come in to tell us about his experiences. Instead of blabbing on about how exciting his life was (like I would have tried to do), he showed us.

He set up two sets of benches, as if they were the seats on two Hercs, side by side and left breaks in the benches for the 'trooping doors'. He then got two teams of cadets to sit on the benches. He then talked us through some very basic jump drills (JAB!) and timed each group on how long it took them to clear the 'aircraft'. The slowest team had to do pushups. We did it a couple of times. Everybody loved it.

You could try the same thing with Herc emergency drills or something. Candy for the winners, pushups for the losers, works wonders for increasing the fun!


----------



## Sparkplugs (4 Sep 2008)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> When I was a cadet (while the earth was cooling) we had an Airborne guy come in to tell us about his experiences. Instead of blabbing on about how exciting his life was (like I would have tried to do), he showed us.
> 
> He set up two sets of benches, as if they were the seats on two Hercs, side by side and left breaks in the benches for the 'trooping doors'. He then got two teams of cadets to sit on the benches. He then talked us through some very basic jump drills (JAB!) and timed each group on how long it took them to clear the 'aircraft'. The slowest team had to do pushups. We did it a couple of times. Everybody loved it.
> 
> You could try the same thing with Herc emergency drills or something. Candy for the winners, pushups for the losers, works wonders for increasing the fun!



That would be cool, but you haven't been allowed to make cadet do pushups since way before my time at Sqn.  I'm hoping to be able to get some cool video stuff from an imagetech that's cleared for public viewing, we have some nice airshow footage, stuff like that.


----------



## gwp (4 Sep 2008)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> Read the CATO - http://cadets.ca/_docs/cato-oaic/1103_b.pdf
> Looks like exactly what is going on here.  Nobody is trying to press gang cadets, stimulating their interest is right up the alley of the CCM.  Personally,  I find activities to be the perfect word.


Activities is the correct word.  
You originally suggested "foster an interest in the different elements of the CF."  Which admittedly is found incorrectly in some materials.

The word element is not anywhere in the CATO 11-03 or in the aim as stated in QR&O Cadets.   There is a difference and the message is different with regard to the outcome of the cadet organization.


----------



## gwp (4 Sep 2008)

Sparkplugs said:
			
		

> That would be cool, but you haven't been allowed to make cadet do pushups since way before my time at Sqn.  I'm hoping to be able to get some cool video stuff from an imagetech that's cleared for public viewing, we have some nice airshow footage, stuff like that.


Look forward to a personal e-mail from the Flag Officer we spoke of  ... with words for his old squadron.


----------



## Sparkplugs (5 Sep 2008)

gwp said:
			
		

> Look forward to a personal e-mail from the Flag Officer we spoke of  ... with words for his old squadron.



Awesome, that's a really good thing, I'm sure the cadets will be supremely happy to hear from him as well.  I know he's done a few Annual Inspections for them, but I'm not sure any of the cadets have been around long enough to see one.  I look forward to it, thank you very much.


----------

